# Dealers Scotland



## Sologirl (24 July 2013)

If anyone could PM me recommendations and who to definitely avoid!! Looking for an allrounder safe cob type. Thanks!!


----------



## Nic (24 July 2013)

Anywhere in Scotland?


----------



## Sologirl (24 July 2013)

Preferably within a 100 mile radius of Edinburgh, sorry wasn't too clear! Thanks


----------



## sarahann1 (24 July 2013)

Try PM'ing Measles


----------



## Sologirl (24 July 2013)

sarahann1 said:



			Try PM'ing Measles 

Click to expand...

PM sent, thanks!


----------



## _Chloe_ (27 July 2013)

Was just browsing through Scothorse and came across this ad , and thought it may be suitable for you  
http://www.horses-sales.com/horse/93100


----------



## jmlima (27 July 2013)

Sologirl said:



			If anyone could PM me recommendations and who to definitely avoid!! Looking for an allrounder safe cob type. Thanks!!
		
Click to expand...

The place I go to ride buy most of their horses from a chap called Murray Bain in West Lothian (Harelaw Equestrian Centre). I don't know him so cannot vouch or recommend but, I've ridden a lot of horses he sold and they are quite good. Riding school horses, but good. Of course this is only my opinion, but if I could buy a horse, he would be one of the people I would pop in for a visit.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 July 2013)

have pm'd you


----------



## cm2581 (28 July 2013)

I have never dealt with her personally but I have known of quite a few horses that have come from Kate Bunting (Turlood Stables) and all have been as described and all different sorts. Well apart from the one that turned out to be in foal and she didn't know and did offer to exchange it immediately but the new owner chose to retain the mare as she was so ideal.


----------



## saddlesore (29 July 2013)

rdsporthorses Know loads of people - including myself- who have bought from Richard.


----------



## Soozyq (29 July 2013)

Bought my horse from RD Sporthorses too, no complaints at all. He is a cob but is an allrounder and has never had any health or temperament issues. Might even be back to Richard next year for a second one LOL!


----------



## Avellana (29 July 2013)

With any purchase, whether private or from a dealer, I'd call the vets in the area and see if they will do a vetting of the horse you want. If the only vet available to do the vetting is the owners/dealers own vet then I'd take that as a sign about the seller.


----------



## celticcob (29 July 2013)

To be honest I would avoid any dealer as Ive dealt with most in scotland and can only vouch for one, but he sells unhandled, unbroken stock. 
I would try places like riding schools for a nice safe steady cob. you can get lessons on it first and see how he really behaves before buying.


----------



## Jnhuk (6 August 2013)

I would highly recommend Drumcarrow near St Andrews. However, do give them (Angus or Stephen) a call as they always have more than their website sales page has up. They often have cob types as well as competition horses.

http://www.drumcarrow.co.uk/sales.html

Straight up front people to deal with and they really care about getting you the right horse. 

Few friends have bought competition horses from Turlood (Billy Stewart/Kate Bunting) dealers near Lesmagow. They do have good horses but def go with someone who is experienced. 

Can't remember which dealer doesn't let Clyde Vet group to vet their horses which is a deal breaker for me.

Murray Bain gets good horses and has a good rep so maybe worth a conversation with him too.

Buying from a riding school can be good but also you can get a horse that has learnt all the tricks about avoiding work and intimidating their rider so be wary.

I would prefer to buy either from dealer so have some comeback or hear of something by word of mouth.

Measles also has good horses so worth a call to discuss with her. She brings some very nice types over from Ireland


----------



## guido16 (7 August 2013)

I know Angus and Stephen and know they are honest lads.
Also Billy Stewart is related to my neighbours and will get you an honest type of cob. As said, always take someone experienced with you.


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (7 August 2013)

I know a lot of Fifers that have bought from RD actually. Murray Bain's horses are at a lot of the Common Rides, and he seems to have a nice range of builds and ride-types. Graham Babes is where one of the Edinburgh RS's get a lot of their horses from, and if you know what you're looking for and have your wits about you, he often has a mix of types available. An old yard mate both sold her old SJ mare via Drumcarrow, and bought a competitive wee flatwork horse from Drumcarrow - they were professional every step of the way, and her horse was very happy on sales livery there.

Happy searching!


----------



## Daytona (7 August 2013)

Another vote for Angus and Stephen at drumcarrow

I know them both, good honest lads with lovely horses.


----------



## Tayto (7 August 2013)

I got my mare (clydesdale x cob) from Lochore Meadows Equestrian Centre. Nice genuine people and my mare is as described


----------



## DarenCogdon (8 August 2013)

jmlima said:



			The place I go to ride buy most of their horses from a chap called Murray Bain in West Lothian (Harelaw Equestrian Centre). I don't know him so cannot vouch or recommend but, I've ridden a lot of horses he sold and they are quite good. Riding school horses, but good. Of course this is only my opinion, but if I could buy a horse, he would be one of the people I would pop in for a visit.
		
Click to expand...

Harelaw is in EAST Lothian - Longniddry to be precise.

Although I've only spoken with Murray Bain once, on the phone, he was recommended to me by a friend when I was giving serious thought to buying a Clydesdale.  He quite often supplies horses for some of the common rides, and generally has a good reputation from what I've heard.


----------



## DarenCogdon (8 August 2013)

Website:

http://harelawequestrian.weebly.com/


----------



## Shutterbug (10 August 2013)

My lad is a Kate Bunting horse - big chestnut in my sig - I cant fault him hes an amazing horse.


----------



## clachan2412 (16 August 2013)

Cant really advise you where to go, but can definitely advise you not to go any where near Easterton Stables in Milngavie, Glasgow.  I personally had a very bad experience when I bought a horse and since have spoken to a few others that were left in the same position a me!  

Avoid!!


----------



## Horseysooz (30 October 2016)

clachan2412 said:



			Cant really advise you where to go, but can definitely advise you not to go any where near Easterton Stables in Milngavie, Glasgow.  I personally had a very bad experience when I bou<script id="gpt-impl-0.5482233041211595" src="https://partner.googleadservices.com/gpt/pubads_impl_104.js"></script>ght a horse and since have spoken to a few others that were left in the same position a me!  

Avoid!!
		
Click to expand...

3 of us have had V BAD experience of RD at same yard.  Lost money, bad accidents on horses that were described as safe, etc.  Other people have got off a bit more lightly but still wouldn't personally recommend.


----------



## merlin100 (4 November 2016)

Try Kenny Roberts on FB, he's based in Kilwinning in Ayrshire. He's the person to see if you like cobs. &#128521;


----------



## Jnhuk (9 November 2016)

This is a resurrected thread from 3 years ago peeps.


----------



## merlin100 (10 November 2016)

Jnhuk said:



			This is a resurrected thread from 3 years ago peeps.
		
Click to expand...

A Lazarus thread. &#128521;


----------



## Alexrouse1 (6 August 2017)

Alan Spaulding is very good and sells sport horses.


----------



## onemoretime (28 November 2017)

Avellana said:



			With any purchase, whether private or from a dealer, I'd call the vets in the area and see if they will do a vetting of the horse you want. If the only vet available to do the vetting is the owners/dealers own vet then I'd take that as a sign about the seller.
		
Click to expand...

. I strongly agree with this.  Clyde Vets are very popular in Scotland.  Don't use the dealers vet.


----------



## onemoretime (28 November 2017)

Sologirl said:



			If anyone could PM me recommendations and who to definitely avoid!! Looking for an allrounder safe cob type. Thanks!!
		
Click to expand...

. Go onto Facebook dodgy Dealers The Truth or any of the other Dodgy Dealer sites and put the dealers name in or ask the Admin to ask on your behalf anonnamously.  You will then be able to see if other people have had trouble with a dealer.  Always have the horse 5 stage vetted where blood will be pulled.  I had a terrible experience with Avonmill Equestrian.  PM me if you want to know more.


----------

